# Dreamweaver help



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

Ok i am needing some mayjor help. I am trying to learn dreamweaver so Im using one of their templates to get my feel of it. I uploaded it to a server and all the files I can see that went with it. Everyone that looks at it says it looks different then what Im seeing. Here is what it is suppose to look like:








the color of home is what it is suppose to look like when you hover over it. According to other people it does not look like this. The address is http://angelbabies.my-age.net/
something in the coding? ive tried everything I can think of. Can anyone help? Thanks alot.


----------



## Mithrilhall (Mar 28, 2001)

Well at first glance of the "View Page Source" I see this:


```
<link rel="stylesheet" href="file:///C|/Program%20Files/Macromedia/Dreamweaver%208/Configuration/BuiltIn/StarterPages/mm_health_nutr.css" type="text/css" />
```
The "file" section is incorrect. You need to link to the css file like this:


```
<link REL="stylesheet" TYPE="text/css" HREF="../css/main.css">
```
On a side note, don't use the WYSIWYG (graphical editor) all the time. I do all of my coding in the code view.


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

Ok i changed it, but how do i get that roll over effect? and will I need to do that for every page of the template I used?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Templates are just that...templates. You do not want to upload the template to the web site, just the pages you create with it. Once a template is set up all subsequent pages created with it will have the same look. You need to upload the entire directory structure you have locally to the web server to get templates to work properly.

I see what is wrong...you have not created the site in Dreamweaver so it is assigning a local path for any files you are creating. Go to the help file and look up "new site".


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

Mithrilhall said:


> Well at first glance of the "View Page Source" I see this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## mwen2404 (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm having the same problem. I used a template to design a site in dreamweaver but it is not previewing how it is supposed to. I dont understand the previous posts as they involve coding. Can someone please provide a simple solution.


----------



## dez_666 (May 30, 2007)

Ditch Dreamwaver. Try using a text editor like the Crimson Editor in my signature. I only have Dreamweaver MX 2004 as a backup...even though I _never_ work on my website


----------



## mwen2404 (Jul 9, 2007)

thanx for ur reply. I only the know very basics of HTML how would I use a text editor to make the site viewable online? Can you show me what the code should look like...


----------



## dez_666 (May 30, 2007)

So what you want to do is find a text editor you are comfortable with, like notepad, CrimsonEditor in my signature is useful because it will highlight your code like dreamweaver, or some other text editor.

Start with this-


```
Title Here
```
Everything you want people to see goes in and dont worry about everything else for now. Its not going to be great in the beginning, but learning this way is the best.

Go here- http://www.tizag.com/htmlT/

That website has a GREAT html tutorial on it. and they even have a neat page to let you view and test your HTML code. So try working with just text and see how good you can get =]


----------



## swalsip (Oct 23, 2005)

find and replace all references that begin with "file:///C|/" and replace with "..." this would be a start.


----------



## face1 (Sep 17, 2005)

things to note-
DW templates should be built with editable regions that are used whenever new pages are created using the template or when template is applied to existing pages.

Do not use edit templates menu for creating pages. use File>New and then select template to apply or use new from template option...then select your template at this point. I have found best results using File>New then saving to desired directory before applying template to page

using the DW "templates" feature does require the created template to be uploaded to the server.

default location in DW keeps all user templates in a directory named "Templates" - load the entire directory with the template file.

do not save web pages in the "Templates" directory

I cannot get your page to load here, but comments about file paths to local machine indicate that the new page was not saved to correct directory before applying template


----------

